# John Deere 524 Snowblower.



## Colored Eggs

I found a John Deere 524 on my travels today and got it for a very reasonable price for how it looked. (will post Up some pics soon) The only problem.... Its missing the whole Auger assembly and I'm not sure if it even runs. 

My Idea was to get the engine running and maybe sell some parts. The engine if it runs is worth more than what I paid for it. I has an Hs 50 single shaft engine. My question for everyone is does anyone have a 524 they are parting out with a good auger assembly. Including the Rakes? Just had to ask before I have to put the snowblower down.


----------



## td5771

I have an entire front clip off of a 26 inch craftsman depending on who made yours it might line up. and where you are.


----------



## Colored Eggs

I'm from pennsylvania. I'm going to do some research on it. the first step will be to find the model number.


----------



## Colored Eggs

Kind Of crazy but the model number is 524 which is quite different. The only tag it had was the Serial number which had the model as 524. I wasn't able to research anything about it on who made it so I decided its better just to see If I can sell the parts off and keep the engine for another project. If I had the augers even if the gears were blown It would be worth getting it going again but I'm missing way to many parts which are not made anymore.


----------



## WOOD

It sounds like the John Deere 524 I have, and I am looking for an idler pulley for the drive belt. Would you have one available for sale or be able to measure the one you have for me?


----------



## Ryan

post some photos of it?


----------



## Colored Eggs

Sorry Wood. Wish I could help. I actually sold all the parts since most of them are discontinued. I do have somewhat of a picture of it though. Its located on ebay here. John Deere Snowblower 524 Parts Can Sell Individual Parts | eBay

I would think you would be able to find a idler that would fit it at a local machine type shop that sells bearings belts etc.


----------

